# ASPI-Treiber



## ajay (11. Dezember 2001)

wenn ich bei mir CDRWin (unter WinXP) installiere und dann starte kommt immer ne fehlermeldung - aspi-treiber fehlen oder so ...

wie bekomm ich das weg oder was muss ich da installieren ?? hatte diese meldung naemlich frueher nie gehabt.

thx flash


----------



## boardster (11. Dezember 2001)

Hi Flash 

lade dir einfach die neuesten ASPI-Treiber für WinXP - *hier* der Download. Wahrscheinlich sind die alten Treiber überschrieben worden ...


----------



## ajay (11. Dezember 2001)

*THX*

jo hat super funktioniert - DANKE.
hab zwar vorher schon irgendwelches aspi-zeuch installiert, aber das war wohl net das richtige.


----------



## ajay (13. Dezember 2001)

*Mist*

also irgendwie klappt es doch noch net so richtig.
CDRWin bricht beim auslesen einer cd meist damit ab, dass die cd defekt sei oder der aspi-treiber inkompatibel - aber immer an verschiedenen stellen (es liegt nicht an einem vorhanden kopierschutz). und wenn er doch mal eine brennt dann kann man die hinterher net lesen....

weiss einer rat ??

mfg flash


----------



## boardster (13. Dezember 2001)

benutzt du parallel zu WinonCD auch andere Brennsoftware wie Nero oder CloneCD?


----------



## ajay (13. Dezember 2001)

ich nehm CDRWin nich WinOnCD und dazu noch easy cd creator 5.0 .. der funzt einwandfrei


----------



## boardster (13. Dezember 2001)

ich habe zwar kein WinXP, aber bei Windows 2000 funktioniert bei mir WinonCD zusammen mit Easy CD Creater 4.0 auch nicht.


----------



## ajay (13. Dezember 2001)

*aehm....*

lies ma richtig .... ich hab kein WinOnCD drauf sondern CDRWin ... da sind 2 verschiedene programme.


----------



## boardster (13. Dezember 2001)

ich habe schon richtig gelesen. Ich habe lediglich davon erzählt, dass bei mir mit WinonCD zusammen mit Easy CD Creater 4.0 Windows 2000 Probleme macht. Welche Schlüsse man daraus ziehen kann, bleibt dir überlassen. Vielleicht diesen, dass sich bei win win2k (winxp) alle Brenn-Progs nur einen Aspi-Treiber teilen.


----------

